# Anal Gland Question



## OzMom (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi!

Ozzie is about 6 months old, and for the last week we've noticed a musky sort of smell once in a while....We couldn't figure out what it was, but then today hubby noticed Ozzie expressing his anal glands while sleeping, and VOILA!! THAT is the smell! The secretion looked normal based on what we read online. (no blood, puss, thick, etc).

He did it again this evening, when he was sleeping in the living room. Yuck!

Is this normal? He does it when he defecates, and now it seems to happen spontaniously when he's sleeping. He has firm stool, everything looks normal down there. 

Is this just a puppy thing? Thanks for any info and advice.


----------



## jhinesis (Nov 7, 2008)

Probably wouldn't hurt to express them yourself or take him to a vet for anal gland expression if they're leaking. Most vets will do that little service without "seeing" the pet, meaning no office visit or exam fee, just the fee for the expression(it runs from $15-$25). Expressing them regularly can kept stave off problems later from them being too full or becoming impacted(infected). Some dogs just need this done more often than others.


----------



## OzMom (Oct 22, 2008)

Really? Do you think they are full? We don't feel anything like they are swollen or anything.


----------



## Wim (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello Ozmom,

This video clip shows how to express these glands. It`s very simple.

http://www.expertvillage.com/video/8453_dog-grooming-basics-glands.htm


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Oz! It's a good thing when the dog expresses and regulates his anal glands without help. I wouldn't be too overzealous about doing them on your own, unless he really needs it.

Is he scooting his bum on the carpet? Is he trying to bite that area? These are common ways to tell that your pup needs help! THe above poster was right, some dogs need it more than others. 

But, if you just start doing it on your own, the dog may stop doing it himself.

ETA - The reason I don't always encourage doing them at home is because, although it is easy, if you do it the wrong way you can rupture them.


----------



## OzMom (Oct 22, 2008)

He did it at 2:30 PM today while sleeping, and again just now at 7:30 pm while sleeping....It's gross as it really stinks and gets on the carpet (YUCK). He's not having a problem emptying them, so I'm assuming expressing them is not the answer. He doesn't scoot or anything, and he licks back there after he does it, but not before.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

This seems like an awful lot of anal glad goop.... You may want to put a phone call in to your vet and see what he/she thinks about it.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

It's not normal to self express AG's that often. Please have him checked by your vet as soon as you can.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I was afraid of that. Thank you for clarifying, Patt.


----------

